# name the morph



## hugh.jones (Dec 23, 2008)

what would het axanthic het ghost x het axanthic het ghost give me? and how would i do this?


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Double hets are hard work, if you're looking for the Axanthic Ghost its a 1/16 shot.


----------



## hugh.jones (Dec 23, 2008)

have you seen pics of an axanthic ghost?


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

No, are there any?


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

are you talking royals?


----------



## hugh.jones (Dec 23, 2008)

yea ive looked on google there is none checked all the usual sites no mention of it on nerd has it been done? if not im doing it

would i need to breed visual ghost to visual axanthic to get the hets?


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

That would be the way to get 100% hets. I am not fully up on royal morphs, is ghost a single simple recessive? In boas and corns its a hypo anery.


----------



## hugh.jones (Dec 23, 2008)

ghost is simple recessive i dont know what you mean by single?


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

I meant as in a single gene pair mutation, rather than a double mutation such as caramel glow, but I think I have found now its single.

So breeding a viual axanthic to visual ghost would give you all visualy normal off spring all 100% het for axanthic and ghost. If you bred those back to the parents these would be your odds:-

het axantic & ghost to ghost:

25% ghost het axanthic
25% ghost
25% het ghost het axanthic
25% het ghost

obviously het axanthic & ghost to axanthic would be same ratios just the other way around.

You would then need breeding trials to determine which ghosts were het axanthic and which axanthics were het ghost, once you knew that you could breed the following pairing:-

ghost het axanthic to axanthic het ghost

25% axanthic ghost
25% axanthic het ghost
25% ghost het axanthic
25% het ghost het axanthic

so thats a minium 4 years breeding program, unless you get lucky picking from your 50% hets from the third stage.

if in the second stage you went for broke and paired 2 het ghost & axanthics your odds would be 16/1 as Blackecho said.

I think that covers it.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

And after all that is the snake actually going to be worthwhile?

A pale Axanthic?


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> And after all that is the snake actually going to be worthwhile?
> 
> A pale Axanthic?


:lol2: my thoughts exactly


----------



## hugh.jones (Dec 23, 2008)

some time the individuality is what makes it worth while and i think looking at the axanthic and ghost that mixed would be a zebra ballpython pure black and white very appealing hugh


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

hey man, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

there are pictures of hypo-axanthics (true ghost as they are being called) over a b-p.net in the states.It looks...how you'd expect, axantic but washed out like a ghost. Should hold it's colour better...and lets now forget it's a genetic powerhouse.I'll see if I can find a picture.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

I can't find the picture right now of the Hypo Axanthic/Ghost-axanthic/True ghostdon't forget though this snake (and I think they are the only breeders to have produced any) was produced by the sutherlands (thesnakekeeper) and thier line of axanthic is, well, pants (sorry I know there are people here working with that line of axanthic) Personally I think on one of the stonger axanthic lines (VPI or joliff) this would look superb.It's definately been posted at least once on Main page - Helping herp hobbyists!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

hugh.jones said:


> some time the individuality is what makes it worth while and i think looking at the axanthic and ghost that mixed would be a zebra ballpython pure black and white very appealing hugh


You wouldn't get black and white from a hypo axanthic - hypo would turn the black to grey or brown, but doesn't change the yellow, orange and brown tones. Axanthic removes the yellows, but doesn't change the ontogenic browns (brown tones that develop as the snake ages).

An adult hypo axanthic would almost certainly be a light to medium brown snake with medium brown/grey markings.

To produce a pure black and white animal, you need a mutation that removes the brown colours - like a selectively bred line of Pastels that don't brown out as much as the average pastel - and a mutation that removes the yellows (like Axanthic). A VERY good pastel axanthic might well be black and white, but more likely black, white and grey; something that increased the white up the sides like Calico would do well there!


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Panda Pied!


----------



## hugh.jones (Dec 23, 2008)

*true ghost*

http://www.ballpython.com/kingsnake/true_ghost_lg.jpg

here is a comparison between vpi axanthic and a true ghost 

anyone got a clue on price?


----------

